# Fresh Water Dip



## TommyBlaze (Jan 16, 2004)

My friend has a boxey spine puffer and a dog face puffer. They have a ton of ich on them he has been using kick ich but its not doing anything. These are some of the fish i caught myself so i want to help out. How do you do a fresh water dip?


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Check this link out.
about.com


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Good link, I've done this a while back with my yellow tang. He's still with me today and has no "black ich"! So it can and does work. Keeping the pH the same is the tricky part that's easy to forget!


----------



## TommyBlaze (Jan 16, 2004)

Thanks ace and rap!


----------

